# Upgrade Chips for A3TDi



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

Not been around these parts for a while so apolgies if this subject's been doe to death already.

My A3 2.0 TDi Sport has done 16k now and i'm getting a little, er, bored, by the performance.

Has anyone got any useful pointers when it comes to upgrade chips for this model?

Also, mines' a company car so any ideas to the legal implications of 'chipping' without telling the lease company?

Cheers


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Superchips and mtm do them. I don't know whether any of the others do yet (revo/apr/amd/jabba).

I haven't come across anyone who has tried it yet, though. I won't yet, as the engine is VERY tight and my insurance premium will double. And less said about the warranty the better.

I guess there probably are a couple of clauses in the lease contract to see what you can and cannot do to the car. Something like "no structural or mechnical modifications, performance or asthetic enhancements".


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Superchips have done some work with an A3 2.0 TDI Sport. There is an article about it in the April 2004 issue of Audi Driver.

Seems the one they were working on was already giving 156 bhp and they took it up to 185 bhp.

Superchips phone number is 01280 816 781.

It would also be a good idea to give AMD a ring on 01869 323 205. They have a very good reputation.

Dave R


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is that company's name (cuperships) sensored in this forum? It changed to chip company in both the above posts!


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

I would like to know why my post has been censored. If 'cuperships' is not allowed why is AMD.

Moderators please reply.

Dave R


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - Supachips is censored. They asked for that as they werent happy about a discussion going on involving a blown engine.

Remaps - AmD, Revo etc. Well worth doing.

AmD one click will probably be ok if you want to avoid telling the lease company as it totally removes the modded maps when set back to standard. Problem comes with not telling the insurance company which is not a good thing to do.

rgds

James.


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

sorry for my ignorance on this one but how easy is it install and deinstall?

would I be able to revert back to original settings at will?

would the Audi dealer know the difference when it comes to servicing?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Well here is how the Revo is installed etc.

http://www.cs-media.co.uk/~james/vw/revoreview.htm

Audi shouldnt be able to tell, apart from the car will be faster - set in back to standard and they shouldnt see a difference.

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget plug in modules - a very easy and effective removableBlack Box solution that involves no additional code into the ECU, nor any boost tinkering.

http://www.tuningbox.com


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Yep - Supachips is censored. They asked for that as they werent happy about a discussion going on involving a blown engine.
> 
> Remaps - AmD, Revo etc. Well worth doing.
> 
> ...


I'd (almost) forgotten about the whole _Superchimps_ fracas, glad you reminded us James.... :wink:

Van Aaken (sp?) also have a reasonable rep in diesel boxes....not sure about Audi experience tho.?


----------

